# Πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για αποκρυπτογράφους αρχαίων πινακίδων



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

*Breakthrough in world's oldest undeciphered writing* (BBC News)







Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για το αρχαιότερο «κόρπους» πινακίδων που περιέχουν κείμενα ηλικίας 5000 χρόνων και δεν έχουν διαβαστεί ακόμη.


----------

